
Python Bytes Podcast #10 - variedthoughts
https://pythonbytes.fm/10
======
variedthoughts
* Dismissing Python's Garbage Collection * PyPI Name Reservations * Hackers Exfiltrate US Government Data to Save Itself * Advanced Time Series Plots * Type Hints and mypy * Understanding the underscore

